# Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?



## BeaverCheese (1. November 2015)

*Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

Hallo Community!

Ich möchte mir einen Mini-ITX-Rechner bauen und dabei brauche ich einmal Hilfe beim Anschließen einer AiO-Kühlung an mein Mainboard.

Es geht um folgende Komponenten:

AiO-Kühlung: Enermax Liqtech 240  -->  Handbuch: http://www.enermax.de/fileadmin/enermax/content/produkte/cpu-cooler/liqtech/manual_liqtech240.pdf
Mainboard: ASRock Fatality Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac  -->  Handbuch: ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITXac.pdf

Das Mainboard hat folgende Anschlüsse:

1 x CPU Fan Connector (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)
2 x Chassis Fan Connectors (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)

Im Handbuch der Wasserkühlung steht leider nicht genau, welcher Stecker an welchen Anschluss gehört.
Da steht nur "Schließen Sie den Stromstecker der Pumpe am Mainboard  an."
Und "Schließen Sie den 4-Pin-PWM-Stecker des Lüfters am Mainboard an."

Also: Wo steckt man die Pumpe an? Und wo die Lüfter vom Radiator?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Runez (1. November 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

ichg ehe ma davon aus dass stromstecke ein molex oder sata stecker sein. wenn nicht dann pumpe an cpu and die lüfter an die chassis connectos. kenne mich mit enermax leider net aus. bei meiner alten h80i war extra anschlüsse dran, um die lüfter an die punpe anzuschliessen. da gabs nur einen stecker für den cpu connector


----------



## BeaverCheese (2. November 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

Hat vielleicht sonst jemand eine Idee?


----------



## DARPA (3. November 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

Pumpe und Lüfter haben je einen PWM-Anschluss. Vorausgesetzt an deinem Board sind alle 4 Pin Anschlüsse auch vollwertig PWM gesteuert, ist es eigentlich egal, was du wo anschließt.

Aber da ein CPU-Anschluss devinitiv immer PWM ausgibt, ist der sicherste Weg, die Pumpe an den CPU Connector und die beiden Lüfter mit dem beigelegten Y-Kabel an einen der beiden Chassis Connector anzuschließen. Dann haste noch einen Chassis Connector für Gehäuse Lüfter frei (an den kannste auch 2-3 Lüfter per Adapterkabel anschließen).


----------



## BeaverCheese (3. November 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

Gut, dann mach ich das so.

Danke!


----------



## Enermax-Support (9. November 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

Hallo BeaverCheese,

ich habe den Thread leider gerade erst entdeckt. Dem Kühler sollte ein Molex-Adpater beiliegen. Mit diesem kannst du die Pumpe direkt mit dem Netzteil verbinden, und gehst sicher, dass die Pumpe auf jeden Fall mit 12V versorgt wird. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass das Leistungspotential des Kühlers nicht vollständig ausgeschöpft wird.

Viele Grüße!

Benjamin


----------



## BeaverCheese (9. November 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqtech 240 wie anschließen?*

Super, danke für den Tip!


----------

